# lire les fichiers AVI



## labasritas (29 Décembre 2011)

bonjour
j'essaye de lire mes films (app photo principalement) qui sont pratiquement toutes en AVI avec Appel TV.
 su rle site appel je lis  :

"_si vous ne pouvez pas ajouter ou lire un film dans iTunes ou QuickTime Player, alors vous ne pourrez pas le convertir pour le lire sur votre Apple TV. Les fichiers aux formats WMV, AVI, DivX, RealMedia (rm) et Flash sont des exemples de films que vous ne pouvez pas ajouter ou lire. Certains utilitaires tiers peuvent convertir ces types de films dans un format compatible avec iTunes et lApple TV"._

en effet je ne peux pas lire mes films en AVI ni dans iTunes ni dans QuickTime Player.

j'ai regardé sur le net des convertisseur AVI vers MOV, mis j'avoue que je suis perdu.

est ce que quel qu'un peut me dire quelle peut etre le soft le plus simple et moins compliqué pour faire des conversions.
"
a titre d'info j'ai utilisé Divx DoctorII", mais ça se plante ( ne répond plus) au bout de 1 minute.

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Décembre 2011)

T'es toujours en 10.5 comme ton profil l'indique ?

Si non, mets à jour que l'on puisse t'aider plus efficacement.

Pour convertir, t'as HandBrake (gratuit) ou QuickTime 7 Pro (30 ).

T'as aussi MPEG Streamclip (gratuit)

Ce que tu dois comprendre que la condition première pour convertir est la possibilité de lire.

Donc tu installes déjà Perian et Flip4Mac.


----------



## labasritas (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour MoonWalker

Je viens de mettre a jour ma config complete.

merci pour les infos.

j'ai en effet QuickPro, mais étrangement il ne lit pas certain AVI. il se plante je suis obligé de le forcer à quitter.

de plus j'ai aussi des fichiers en MTS ou M2TS (camescope Sony) que bien sur Quick Pro ne sait pas lire .

puis j'ai vu sur le forum qu'on parle de Jalibreak appel TV, j'avoue que je ne piege que dalle même si la solution semble venir de jalibreak, mais je me vois pas me lancer la de dans pur de tout planter.

donc je vais deja voir si  HandBrake  Perian et Flip4Mac permettent de convertir M2TS, MTS


----------

